# X4000 crossovers do not work?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I noticed the other day I had my amp turned off and a movie was playing and I could hear a bunch of higher frequencies (100-250hz) out of my sub which is really weird because the crossover in the X4000 is set to 60hz. I went over to the HSU and switched the crossover switch to "IN" to turn it on and instantly the frequencie levels dropped to the 90 it was set to... I then moved it down to 30 and it took it out all the way down to there.

So I turned the switch back to "OUT" to allow full frequencies to go to the sub and started to play with the speaker config and no matter what I did nothing worked. In the speaker config I ahd the crossover set to "All" and the speakers set to small but no matter if I selected 120, 40 or 250 it was all the same.

Can someone verify they get the same results?... I would think it would cut the frequencies out like it should.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How are you running the BluRay player to the receiver, HDMI? do you have the receiver set to direct?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> How are you running the BluRay player to the receiver, HDMI? do you have the receiver set to direct?


HDMI from bluray to receiver and the audio was set to DTS-MA so it uses the audyssey corrections. Direct it bypasses audyssey.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Talley said:


> HDMI from bluray to receiver and the audio was set to DTS-MA so it uses the audyssey corrections. Direct it bypasses audyssey.


Ok thats correct, 
and your sure that you have Audyssey engaged?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok thats correct,
> and your sure that you have Audyssey engaged?


Yup... even says so on the LCD panel.

So your saying this is not normal that as I adjust the crossover and save it and back out of the menu it should change to the sub... because this was not the case at all.

I wonder if my crossovers even work at all.

Ohhh... I'll test it tonight and run REW tests and just flip the switch on the sub and do it that way and see back and forth tests.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am not sure what is going on. If you have the speakers set to small with a crossover on all of them set to 60Hz there should be nothing higher than that getting to the sub. Are you certain you have the sub plugged into the #1 "sub out" pre out?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

99% positive but will double check tonight. I have from sub 1 to the white rca on the HSU is the connection.

I never noticed before because I typically have the crossover switch on the sub set to IN and it's set to 90 just as a second form of HPF protection. But when I was testing REW I turned it off to get a full sweep and forgot to change it back and I didn't notice till I turned the amp off first and the sub was still playing and you could literally hear the male voices (the low part) through the sub which you don't want.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you sure that you have the centre channel set to small, 60Hz as well?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Are you sure that you have the centre channel set to small, 60Hz as well?


 I changed all speakers to large and then to 60hz... to 40... to 120.... everything was the same. even messing with the LFE crossover.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder if you need to do a hard reset of the receiver and try again. Something is not right.

Turn off the power, wait
While turning the power back on hold the "Info" and "Back" buttons simultaneously. the display will flash on and off if successful. 
You will then have to redo everything from scratch.

But first make sure you have the sub plugged into the sub #1 out in the pre out section.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

LPF is set to 120hz
LFE is set to 80hz

You're hearing LPF crossover to the sub.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

rab-byte said:


> LPF is set to 120hz
> LFE is set to 80hz
> 
> You're hearing LPF crossover to the sub.


Well, I changed both the speaker crossovers to 40 and the LFE to 40 and nothing made any difference yet when I flipped the switch on the HSU and manually cut it down to 40 it did it immediately.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Update:

Hard reset corrected the issue. After setting everything back up and running Audyssey again and then going into the speaker config for manual setup I was changing the crossover and immediately would have a cutout and it would work.

...however the thing powered off three times... like just shut down during a movie for apparent reason and I had to turn the AVR back on. Very weird. Each time a message came back up about updating the firmware which I just did a few weeks ago. I'lll update it and keep an eye on it.

But yes, thank you all for the help. A reset got the crossovers to work again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A shutdown is not good, make sure all your speaker connections are clean and no bare strands are touching anything but the binding post on all speakers and receiver.
Does it shut down during loud passages?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything is good on the connections. Did it three times but I remember it doing this once about a week after I bought it. I suppose that is what I get for buying a refurb. It may be the HDMI cord to the projector. I noticed the connector was a tad loose on it like it got jarred. It was a cheapy from amazon. Might just order a redmere see how that works out.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

now my audyssey results are kinda funky to say the least. weird stuff and the bass is just no where to be found.... definately had to do a +6db on the sub level


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Where do you have the level on the sub its self?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Where do you have the level on the sub its self?


Um... a tad lower than what HSU recommends I think they say 9 oclock position and mines a bump hair under that probably at the 8:30 mark. The level knob on their subs are very sensitive. Either way Audyssey wants it leveled to 75db for their tests to begin.

I'll post up some before/after graphs.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are some REW graphs... seems like the midbass took a hit.

I DO REMEMBER.... Before my sub was sideways with the port facing the right wall. All I did after was turn the sub so the sub faces into the room....

This could be the cause maybe but my speakers did not move. I need to play around with the speaker locations I supppose.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

9 O'clock is low, its generally recommended to start off at 12 o'clock on the subs level control.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Depending on what's actually on the media's LFE track you might get 100-250 out of the subwoofer so that may or may not have been an issue.
Keep using the same media for all testing so that part of the system is stable and repeatable. 

If you are using an amp is it driving all speakers or is the AVR handling part of the load?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What is the audessey setting the sub trim at?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> 9 O'clock is low, its generally recommended to start off at 12 o'clock on the subs level control.





chashint said:


> What is the audessey setting the sub trim at?


My sub is set to to around the 8:30 and HSU recommends 9 oclock. After audyssey runs it's tests typically it's in the -3db to -5.5db. last nights test it landed it on the -3db mark.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

chashint said:


> Depending on what's actually on the media's LFE track you might get 100-250 out of the subwoofer so that may or may not have been an issue.
> Keep using the same media for all testing so that part of the system is stable and repeatable.
> 
> If you are using an amp is it driving all speakers or is the AVR handling part of the load?


I re-watched FURY the 4 tank vs. 1 tank scene and although it lacks subsonic bass it has very good bass in the 35-100hz range and the movie did not sound the same as before.

I'll have to play around with it and turn the sub back like it was and re run audyssey again.


----------



## jamessalva (Mar 4, 2015)

i dont think so?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Since audessey is setting the subwoofer channel to -3dB the volume control on the sub is set correctly.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

chashint said:


> Since audessey is setting the subwoofer channel to -3dB the volume control on the sub is set correctly.


Exactly. It's dialed in good. However I can run tests several times back to back and it's anywhere from -5.5db to -3db. Which is fine and I usually bump it about 2-3db for my liking.

I think the issue before was the crossovers being messed up I was getting overlap from the speakers to sub. 

I need to start playing around with placement now is all.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Another way to look at -5.5 to -3.0 is +/- 1.25dB which is actually pretty good.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

eh... The X4000 is constantly shutting down. I've checked everything... unplugged all the HDMI... and did it back to back to back to back at one point... shuts down then blinks orange about once a second.

Let it sit off for awhile and then no issues. I remember now what was happening before when it did it. It was day 29 of purchase before it happened so I was basically past the A4L return... but back then only did it once and didn't think much of it.

The hard reset brought it back ugh. Remember I have no speakers connected to the X4000 I'm using RCA connections to the Krell.

Looks like I either:

A. send it to Denon
B. Buy another X4000 and wait for other one get repaired then sell it off
C. Buy marantz model... I think Sonnie has one available for 1500.

Either way I don't tolerate bad equipment. Bummer.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know if A4L can do anything for you or not, but a phone call and asking nicely never hurts and the price is right.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

A phone call is certainly worth it. I know someone who bought a marantz that failed from them. In the end it went to an authorized shop to be fixed.


----------

